# Tonsillitis at 33 weeks



## mrsmoomin (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi there

I woke up Thursday feeling dreadful, sore throat, fever etc, anyway got myself to the docs in the afternoon as worried about the fever and she confirmed tonsillitis and prescribed penicillin as was safe to take in pregnancy also paracetamol to keep my temperature down, I'm 33 weeks and this is the first medication I have taken as really don't like to take anything whilst pregnant but have been so rough just been trying to keep my temperature down as feel like this poor baby is going to be cooked or coughed out, just looking for some reassurance re the medication it feels so wrong to be taking pills but doctor said the infection untreated could be very nasty, are these both ok to be taking??

Thanks for your help 

Mrs moomin xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi MrsMoomin

Yes they are both fine and well tested in pregnancy. I would agree with the doctor you need to take the paracetamol to keep your temperature down and the antibiotics to treat the tonsiltus. 

If left untreated tonsilitus can become infected so yes it is better to take the antibiotics.

Kaz xxxxx


----------

